# Egyptian Tortoise.



## starprince

Hello All,

I am new here. My 14 year old and myself want to purchase a tortoise that does not hibernate and comes in a small package since we live in an apartment in the city.
So far we came up with an Indian Star Tortoise or Egyptian tortoise. We also looked at the Russian tortoise a little after hearing that they did not need to be hibernated. We decide against the Russian turtle after hearing that they prefer to be left alone. We finally settled on the Egyptian tortoise.
I am crossed eyed from all the research I am doing and the Youtube videos I am watching.
We have the table that my husband built.
Now we are stuck with what kind of substrate to use and lighting. Also what kind of plants should be placed in
the enclosure. Finally any ideas where we can purchase an Egyptian tortoise?
Thank You.


----------



## method89

They aren't easy to come by. @HermanniChris would be a good place to start.


----------



## G-stars

I have just recently acquired some Egyptian tortoises. I’m really enjoying them so far. I will not comment on the substrate that I use as I have not had them long enough on it to draw any real conclusions with it, even though it seems promising. I know many use oyster shell, or sandy substrate.

As far as lighting I have an led to make it nice and bright in their enclosure and a regular 65w flood bulb for basking. I take them outdoors to receive their UV needs, I don’t believe any artificial UV lighting can compete with the sun. 

I have fake plants in their enclosure that serve as hiding spots as well. You can also check in with these two members on here, they breed them as well. 
@[email protected] 
@dovelett15


----------



## starprince

G-stars said:


> I have just recently acquired some Egyptian tortoises. I’m really enjoying them so far. I will not comment on the substrate that I use as I have not had them long enough on it to draw any real conclusions with it, even though it seems promising. I know many use oyster shell, or sandy substrate.
> 
> As far as lighting I have an led to make it nice and bright in their enclosure and a regular 65w flood bulb for basking. I take them outdoors to receive their UV needs, I don’t believe any artificial UV lighting can compete with the sun.
> 
> I have fake plants in their enclosure that serve as hiding spots as well. You can also check in with these two members on here, they breed them as well.
> @[email protected]
> @dovelett15


Thank You.


----------



## solidsounds17

I heard they’re expensive as hell.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi, and welcome!

Actually, there isn't a tortoise that doesn't want to be left alone. Tortoises haven't undergone years of human intervention to make them 'domesticated.' They are still wild animals and don't appreciate human interaction.

Please re-think your decision on species. The little Russian tortoise is a great first tortoise. We have care sheets pinned towards the tops of each of the species sections. Read them before you actually make a decision.


----------



## Tom

I agree with Yvonne and was going to say something similar. Egyptians tend to be shy, and they are a species for more advanced keepers. Russians are usually very bold and outgoing once they settle in, especially the little males.

Most of the info you find on YT and the internet for tortoise care is wrong. Old and outdated, but still parroted by the majority. Here is the correct care info for a star, also very shy, and for Russians.






The Best Way To Raise A Sulcata, Leopard, Or Star Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. Babies hatch during the...




tortoiseforum.org










The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org





A Burmese star might suit you better if you want a hardy, personable tortoise that is similar to the Indian star. They are expensive, but worth it, and the males only grow to 8 or 9 inches. For this, the Indian star, or any other tropical species, you'll want a large closed chamber, and not an open table. Open tables are only good for adults of temperate species, like Russians, and only if your room temps are always within the acceptable range of the species you are housing.


----------



## Ink

I have a Leopard which is too big for you. I have an eastern Hermann and a western Hermann. Both are terrific and friendly. Good small size too. Good luck


----------



## G-stars

In the past many imported Egyptians perished rather quickly, which labeled them as delicate or not hardy, etc... I have found that captive bred animals do much better and my Egyptians are just as easy to care for as some of my other species that I keep. Just because they are smaller doesn’t make them more delicate, they come from a harsher terrain than some other species. 

I do agree that a Russian tortoise male is more active than an Egyptian though. Egyptians tend be very active in the morning and afternoons. Where as the Russians will come and literally charge me as soon as they see me. I still prefer the Egyptians though.


----------



## starprince

starprince said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here. My 14 year old and myself want to purchase a tortoise that does not hibernate and comes in a small package since we live in an apartment in the city.
> So far we came up with an Indian Star Tortoise or Egyptian tortoise. We also looked at the Russian tortoise a little after hearing that they did not need to be hibernated. We decide against the Russian turtle after hearing that they prefer to be left alone. We finally settled on the Egyptian tortoise.
> I am crossed eyed from all the research I am doing and the Youtube videos I am watching.
> We have the table that my husband built.
> Now we are stuck with what kind of substrate to use and lighting. Also what kind of plants should be placed in
> the enclosure. Finally any ideas where we can purchase an Egyptian tortoise?
> Thank You.


----------



## method89

I'm throwing Western Hermann's tortoise into the ring! They stay @ 6' fully grown and have personality (not super friendly, but inquisitive) even as babies.


----------



## starprince

Thank You


method89 said:


> I'm throwing Western Hermann's tortoise into the ring! They stay @ 6' fully grown and have personality (not super friendly, but inquisitive) even as babies.


We originally wanted Hermann more than anything but could not deal well with the hibernating process.
Thank You.
My daughter and I are sadly getting discouraged it just seems as if we can never learn the skills to
Properly keep a Tortoise Healthy


----------



## janevicki

starprince said:


> Thank You
> 
> We originally wanted Hermann more than anything but could not deal well with the hibernating process.
> Thank You.
> My daughter and I are sadly getting discouraged it just seems as if we can never learn the skills to
> Properly keep a Tortoise Healthy


Don't give up! Tortoises live a long time. 
Start by figuring out your requirements that you need for the tortoise to live at your home.
Maximum size you want. Conditions, more humid/more dry. Personality (they all have personalities). Are you sure you want a tortoise that doesn't burminate? It's kinda nice when you don't have to feed the tortoises for winter during the holidays. The forum members here will help you to keep your tortoise healthy. You just need to figure out what you want in a tortoise. We all have our favorites. Take time and go into the species forums and look around and ask questions.


----------



## starprince

janevicki said:


> Don't give up! Tortoises live a long time.
> Start by figuring out your requirements that you need for the tortoise to live at your home.
> Maximum size you want. Conditions, more humid/more dry. Personality (they all have personalities). Are you sure you want a tortoise that doesn't burminate? It's kinda nice when you don't have to feed the tortoises for winter during the holidays. The forum members here will help you to keep your tortoise healthy. You just need to figure out what you want in a tortoise. We all have our favorites. Take time and go into the species forums and look around and ask questions.


I am grateful for all your thoughts and advice. My daughter is 14 and attends boarding school it would just suck that whenever she gets home the tortoise would be in our fridge (since we do not have a garage) in the brumation process
So because of that we are looking for an all year tortoise.


----------



## janevicki

Welcome here Starprince!

Actually we so glad you are doing your homework!

Too many people start here and tell us about how their new tortoise is not well, because they bought them from pet stores or unreputable tortoise dealers. 

Once you have narrowed your ideal tortoise, let us know. Some of the forum members will give you ideals and where to get species specific items for it's habitat and food requirements. 

Also they will know who are the best breeders to get you a healthy one.

By the way, many of us can't decide their favorite tortoise, and have several different species. 

Looking forward to more of your posts!
?


----------



## qiangzhu

starprince said:


> Thank You
> 
> We originally wanted Hermann more than anything but could not deal well with the hibernating process.
> Thank You.
> My daughter and I are sadly getting discouraged it just seems as if we can never learn the skills to
> Properly keep a Tortoise Healthy


I don’t think Herman requires hibernation. It is like Russian tortoise which can hibernate but not mandatory


----------



## method89

None of the Testudo (Russian, Hermann's, etc) require hibernation. They will hibernate if allowed to get too cold. If you keep them warm enough and care for them properly they will keep on keeping on right through winter


----------



## [email protected]

G-stars said:


> I have just recently acquired some Egyptian tortoises. I’m really enjoying them so far. I will not comment on the substrate that I use as I have not had them long enough on it to draw any real conclusions with it, even though it seems promising. I know many use oyster shell, or sandy substrate.
> 
> As far as lighting I have an led to make it nice and bright in their enclosure and a regular 65w flood bulb for basking. I take them outdoors to receive their UV needs, I don’t believe any artificial UV lighting can compete with the sun.
> 
> I have fake plants in their enclosure that serve as hiding spots as well. You can also check in with these two members on here, they breed them as well.
> @[email protected]
> @dovelett15


I have no plants and use only oyster shell. Sand can be ingested and leads to impaction which can result in death.


----------



## Ink

Neither one of my Hermanns hibernate.


----------



## [email protected]

G-stars said:


> I have just recently acquired some Egyptian tortoises. I’m really enjoying them so far. I will not comment on the substrate that I use as I have not had them long enough on it to draw any real conclusions with it, even though it seems promising. I know many use oyster shell, or sandy substrate.
> 
> As far as lighting I have an led to make it nice and bright in their enclosure and a regular 65w flood bulb for basking. I take them outdoors to receive their UV needs, I don’t believe any artificial UV lighting can compete with the sun.
> 
> I have fake plants in their enclosure that serve as hiding spots as well. You can also check in with these two members on here, they breed them as well.
> @[email protected]
> @dovelett15


G-stars, they can not have led lights. They need consistent 10UVB light strip light in a fixture across the enclosure length.. Taking them out doors will stress them out and in the long run make them sick. The 65 w flood bulb is too hot i use max 43W incandescent bulb 12 inch above the substrate as the uv light needs to be. I use 10uvb reptisun. any sand mix will plug them up.


----------



## jsheffield

I live with five Russians, and they're great torts. An adult male will still be pretty small, is hardy and outgoing and can live happily in an open table type enclosure and they're gorgeous!

Jamie


----------



## TaylorTortoise

Russian and western hermanns or any type of hermanns are great starters. Dalmation, eastern, western and also any greek tortoises.


----------



## TaylorTortoise

They have a lot of personality. I own 1 male russian, 1 male western


----------



## Jan A

starprince said:


> Thank You
> 
> We originally wanted Hermann more than anything but could not deal well with the hibernating process.
> Thank You.
> My daughter and I are sadly getting discouraged it just seems as if we can never learn the skills to
> Properly keep a Tortoise Healthy


Your research is really important because it prepares you to avoid pitfalls that beginners make when they're unprepared and misinformed. So good on you & your daughter. Do not get discouraged just because it seems complicated. We are here to help & answer questions. Have you decided on a hatchling (new born), well-established baby, juvenile or adult? 

Like previous postings said, we have a number of breeders who are members. We also have a vendor review thread of many online reptile sites so you don't walk into a purchase without your eyes open. 

So welcome to the forum.


----------

